

Producing a Game in HTML5 - paulschlacter
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChristopherBrousseau/20130321/188989/Producing_a_Game_in_HTML5.php

======
bromagosa
When I read posts like this I always wonder... why not just use canvas?

